# What language did Arwen and Aragorn speak in the movie?



## MagicalMaiden (Jan 4, 2003)

Does anyone know?


----------



## Confusticated (Jan 4, 2003)

They spoke Sindarin... it is an elf language that Tolkien created.


----------



## Talierin (Jan 4, 2003)

It's called Quenya... Tolkien made it up.


----------



## Umealona (Jan 4, 2003)

I agree with Talierin, aren't there two or somthing. Quen somthing and sindar somthing, how you can remember and spell it is a mystery to me.


----------



## Talierin (Jan 4, 2003)

Quenya and Sindarin. You get used to it after spelling it enough.


----------



## Umealona (Jan 4, 2003)

I'll right that down.


----------



## Brytta (Jan 4, 2003)

And I believe the answer is that they spoke Sindarin.

The First Houses of Men learned to speak Sindarin when they were befriended by the Eldar (elves) of Beleriand. 

They continued to speak Sindarin through most of the 2nd age on Numenor. Scholars and poets learned the high-elven of Quenya that is spoken in the undying lands, but most people were not fluent in that language.

Sindarin and Quenya are certainly related languages.


----------



## Talierin (Jan 4, 2003)

It didn't look like Sindarin to me... too many accent marks for it.


----------



## Nefmariel (Jan 4, 2003)

I think it was Quenya but I'm not sure I'm not an expert, but if anyone want to LEARN Quenya pm me, I know that was a bit off subject but....


----------



## Brytta (Jan 5, 2003)

I'm certainly no elvish linguist.

I'm just going by the history of Middle Earth and Numenor. 

The index of the _Sil_ states that Quenya:



> The ancient tongue, common to all Elves, in the form that it took in Valinor: brought to Middle-earth by the Noldorian exiles, but abandoned by them as a daily speech, especially after the edict of King Thingol against its use.



Elrond is Noldor so it is possible that the residents of Imladris speak Quenya on a daily basis, and that is where Aragorn would learn it.

I'm sure that someone in this community would know the definite answer. Wish he/she would show up, I'd like to know...


----------



## Húrin Thalion (Jan 5, 2003)

Good job Elven-queen! That is live well, fare well or to good fortune I think but you maybe know. Actually all the time when they spoke elvish they spoke Sindarin but for one place, Saruman's curse when he told the mountain in Quenya* to: "Let it's bloodstained horn fall down and bury it's enemies!"

Welocme to the forum MagicalMaiden, nice to have you with us, if you are interested in Tolkien's languages may I suggest that you check up the forum for the languages of Middle earth. In the guild of Tolkienology we have a quenya course going on, just PM me if you are interested!

Húrin Thalion


----------



## *Lady Arwen* (Jan 6, 2003)

Im no expert on elven laguages but I've read many reviews and its says that they were speaking Quenya i the movie.


----------

